# HELP! White spots on Mac WW lipstick



## Aubrey Devonne (Oct 31, 2014)

I found a very HTF Lipstick on ebay, received it today and it is covered in tiny white spots what can be brushed off with a light sweep of the finger. Could this be mold? It's unused but I don't know how it was stored. Help!  I love it but I don't want some funky lip disease.


----------



## gina12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

Aubrey Devonne said:


> I found a very HTF Lipstick on ebay, received it today and it is covered in tiny white spots what can be brushed off with a light sweep of the finger. Could this be mold? It's unused but I don't know how it was stored. Help! I love it but I don't want some funky lip disease.


It is probably the fats/oils that they use to make the lipstick sitting on top.
  like the white on top of chocolate. It will not hurt you


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 1, 2014)

Is this lipstick a lustre? If so, these are prone to 'snow'. It's perfectly normal. I have a BU of VG Cyndi that has been stored carefully for years, and it has snowed. HTH.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 13, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> Is this lipstick a lustre? If so, these are prone to 'snow'. It's perfectly normal. I have a BU of VG Cyndi that has been stored carefully for years, and it has snowed. HTH.


Yes, that has happened to my VG Cyndi as well and its still fine, so no worries


----------

